# Problems with Denon AVR 1609



## Thechefram (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a denon AVR 1609 that sometimes shutts off up to 3 or 4 times when I am watching a DVD. That does not happen when watching the TV. Also, Zone 2 for the Radio used to work and now it does not. Any possible solutions please. Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the volume turned up louder for DVD than TV? In which case, I'd suspect the unit is overheating. You could also move the DVD to a different input, if possible, to rule out a faulty input.

Does anything work on Zone 2? I'd suspect not. Connect a different set of speakers to Zone 2 to rule out a cabling speaker issue. Otherwise, I'd suspect faulty circuitry or amp.

In any case, aside from troubleshooting possible input issues, there isn't much you can do. If it's under warranty, have it serviced. Otherwise, it's very likely more cost effective to simply have it replaced.


----------

